# new pics of stretch



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

breakfast time








stretch today 2 pics


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is really cute  look at all the yellow in his face he is getting


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

What a cutie. I see he really likes how that millet is looking.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Stretch is getting so big now what a cutie he is


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great Photos!  Stretch looks so cute !


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's very cute! Lovely wings!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He is just looking so hansome! :thumbu:


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

awww standing up proud for millet, how cute...


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww he,s so cute!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww Stretch is a cutie.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

How old is stretch ??  Sorry bit off topic


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

7 months old


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Strech is one gorgeous tiel!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

allen said:


> 7 months old


Thanks I was just wondering if he had moulted


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he is going through a moult poor thing those pin feathers realy hurt him if you scritch him the wrong way


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww!! Poor Stretch! Earl is starting to moult too, but hasn't got pin feathers yet, he is just loosing some feathers.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he allready lost one of his tail feathers


----------

